# Radio Control for Bachmann Big Hauler



## gbctrainguy (Nov 10, 2020)

Hi, Given the high tech nature of this forum, I'm almost embarrassed to post this question but here goes.

I was just given a Bachmann Battery Powered G Scale Big Hauler... minus the remote. Given that, I can't run it and Bachmann no longer supports it. Do any of you know where I might get the remote for this thing? It won't run any other way that I can figure out.

Thanks for helping out a newbie to the group!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

look on eBay at least


----------



## gbctrainguy (Nov 10, 2020)

Greg Elmassian said:


> look on eBay at least


I have with little success. :-(


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Piko has a pretty simple RC kit.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Probably costs infinitely more than he paid for the loco, unfortunately.

greg


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

I use a $34 FlySky 6 channel as a master unit for control. I purchased $8 3 channel receivers and $4 ESC units. I then plugged in $2 electronic mini switches for lighting (led). I have 3 motive units outfitted this way. One drawback is you can only control 1 unit at a time. I put a little manual switch underneath that grounds the join circuit so I don’t have to pick up the engines to connect.


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

Oh, all are on eBay.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds like a solution that fits the situation, low cost, basic control.


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

The components are tiny. Everything except the battery fit under the floor of the box motor


----------



## gizmorama (Jul 13, 2020)

Can you specify the receiver and ESC better? I have a rail truck that could use these small bit. I presume the ESC is bi-directional. Some aren't, I know.


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

following


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Doesn't say it is bidirectional (if I found the right one.) Most are not.
2KHz 20A ESC Auto Brush Motor Speed Controller w/ Brake for RC Car Boat Truck | eBay

Also note that car receivers don't work with airplane transmitters. (I found out the hard way.)


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

The esc is item #202814501298 on eBay. It’s rated to 20 amps. There is a switch on it that selects forward or bi-directional. The receiver is a FlySky 3 channel #170821718729 on eBay. The plugs for the esc come 10 sets to an order but have rather short leads, about 5”. They are #402233116019. I get everything from China so there is a wait.


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

Pete, I have no problem pairing the car receivers to the transmitter. Some of the auctions have a compatibility chart. I’ve only tried it with the 6 channel transmitter, not the 4 channel.


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

If you see the “w/brake” that means bi-directional.


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

I imagine you need equipment from the same line. I use the cheapest. The labeling on the transmitter matches the labels on the receivers.


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

gbctrainguy said:


> Hi, Given the high tech nature of this forum, I'm almost embarrassed to post this question but here goes.
> 
> I was just given a Bachmann Battery Powered G Scale Big Hauler... minus the remote. Given that, I can't run it and Bachmann no longer supports it. Do any of you know where I might get the remote for this thing? It won't run any other way that I can figure out.
> 
> Thanks for helping out a newbie to the group!


I have a remote for the bighauler. and the receiver boards . Sent you a message.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Exador said:


> If you see the “w/brake” that means bi-directional.


Thanks. I'll check the prices on my favorite chinese site.


----------



## gizmorama (Jul 13, 2020)

Exador said:


> I imagine you need equipment from the same line. I use the cheapest. The labeling on the transmitter matches the labels on the receivers.


So, if I wanted to add some sound, like chuff whistle or bell? How would you approach that with this set up?

WES


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Start your own thread and ask your question?


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

[QUOTE="gizmorama, post: 1
For accessories requiring continuous power, I use these switches #383731948960 (ebay) for control. They have 2 circuits each. The power is continuous @ 5v. Since their power is supplied by the receiver there is no way to up the volts except with a relay, perhaps?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

gizmorama said:


> So, if I wanted to add some sound, like chuff whistle or bell? How would you approach that with this set up?
> 
> WES


The receiver is a standard r/c device supporting servos (and/or an ESC in this case.) RCS - Tony Walsham [https://www.rcs-rc.com/pages/r/c-switches] - has various devices for adding sound. His "switches"/triggers look like servos and plug in to the receiver, and are triggered on extra channel buttons on the transmitter.
I have a whistle module on one of my live steamers. I also have a dual trigger in one loco that is attached to the bell and whistle inputs of a MyLocoSound card.


Greg Elmassian said:


> Start your own thread and ask your question?


Greg - I think it is a legitimate continuation of the thread. If the OP can't get someone to give him a Big Hauler remote, he'll need to go with something like this.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The OP asked for a remote, really the inexpensive replacement.

Now someone else jumps on with adding sound, and of course the stock remote system does not handle it. A much more complex, and different question.

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> The OP asked for a remote, really the inexpensive replacement.


Agreed. And I am surprised that no-one jumped in and offered him one. When I lost mine in a flood, I got a new one as soon as I asked!


----------

